# A skinny deformed Pristella Tetra, sick?



## Macbrush (Mar 29, 2004)

I bought 20 Pristella Tetras on a trip to China, then I noticed one of them looks like this:

http://my.plantedtank.info/album60/aab

Is he sick (internal parasite maybe?)? I remember seeing a website about a crown loach having similar deformity, I just couldn't find it again. Any advice is very much appreciated.

Thanks
Kenneth


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

well he definately doesnt look well to me. is he eating? behaving normally?


----------



## Macbrush (Mar 29, 2004)

Yes, he's eating, and behave just like others.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

If he was that way when you got him, it's probably a genetic deformity. If that's the case, there isn't much you can do for him.

If he's been withering away in front of eyes, he may need to be treated.

Here is a link to one fish deworming method that has worked well for many people, and it's pretty safe for most fish.

http://aquaden.com/phpBB2/articles2.php?type=dewormrecipe


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Looks like a runt to me.

I get them sometimes in my livebearers. Sometimes they shape up, other times they don't. Sometimes they die, other times they eat but never grow.


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

I'd also agree.


Had a tiger barb that had a mouth deformity, sadly he died, as he had a lot of trouble eating


----------

